# kein 5.1/youtube cod mw3



## Kain666sic (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Problem konnte ich gefühlte 10000x in Google finden, jedoch nicht eine Lösung. Nach stundenlanger Recherche erlaube ich mir nun einen Thread zu erstellen

Nun zu meinem Problem: Ich besitze ein Teufel Concept E Magnum System. Habe meinen PC neulich abgestöpselt und transportiert. Als ich ihn wieder angesteckt habe ging anfangs komplett kein Surround-Sound. Nun habe ich es durch Treiber Aktualisierungen geschafft wenigstens die Musik im Windows Media Player über alle Boxen wiederzugeben (ich weiß nicht jede Datei überträgt 5.1, aber man kann trotzdem alle Boxen ansteuern. Dies ist diese sogenannte Lautsprecherauffüllung) Auf Youtube kommt der Sound jedoch nur über die Front-Lautsprecher. (Auch kein Subwoofer)....jedoch fraglich wieso?

Und das Ärgerlichste: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 will schon gleich gar nicht 5.1 Sound übertragen. Auch im Spiel zeigt eine Änderung zu 5.1 keine Wirkung.

Das Komische: Der Realtek HD Audio Manager erkennt alle Boxen. Jede Box gibt ein Test-Signal richtig wieder. In Windows genauso alle Einstellungen für 5.1 getätigt.

Angeschlossen ist meine Anlage über 3 Cinch-Stecker. SUB/CENTER - ORANGE, FRONT - GRÜN, REAR - SCHWARZ

Mein Mainboard ASRock P55 Extreme 4 - 7.1 fähig

In Left 4 Dead 2 zum Beispiel funktioniert der Sound tadellos.
Und damals hat es meines Erachtens auch funktioniert.
Auch DVD´s werden korrekt wiedergegeben.

Ich hoffe jemand hat eine Lösung für mein Problem

und bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus

Grüße Kain


----------



## svd (25. Juni 2012)

Du versuchst aber nicht, MW3 zusätzlich mit Headset zu spielen, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2012)

Bei MW3 auf jeden Fall mal in den Optionen nachsehen. Denn wenn der WIndows-Surroundtest der Treiber geht, dann ist ja grundsätzlich auch Surround eingestellt.


----------



## Kain666sic (25. Juni 2012)

Nein natürlich nicht. Ich spiele  nur über die Boxen.


----------



## Kain666sic (25. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei MW3 auf jeden Fall mal in den Optionen nachsehen. Denn wenn der WIndows-Surroundtest der Treiber geht, dann ist ja grundsätzlich auch Surround eingestellt.



Eben das denke ich mir auch. Es muss am Spiel liegen, jedoch bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. Ich habe schon alle möglichen Einstellungen im Spiel versucht. Windows Standard und 5.1 Lautsprecher. Beides kein Erfolg.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2012)

Und andere Spiele?


CHeck auch mal den Sitz aller Kabel usw., vlt. ist beim Transport was locker geworden?


----------



## svd (25. Juni 2012)

Kain666sic schrieb:


> Nein natürlich nicht. Ich spiele  nur über die Boxen.


 
Okay, sonst hätte sein können, dass automatisch in einen Stereomodus gewechselt wird.

Bist du während des Spiels schon mal zurück auf den Desktop gegangen und hast die Einstellungen im Lautstärkemixer überprüft?
Ich hatte mal ein Spiel, dass zB die hinteren Lautsprecher ganz leise gedreht hat. Warum auch immer.
Einfach bei deinem Ausgabegerät (also die CEMPE) beim Pegel die Balance checken.


----------



## Kain666sic (25. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und andere Spiele?
> 
> 
> CHeck auch mal den Sitz aller Kabel usw., vlt. ist beim Transport was locker geworden?



Das ist alles perfekt. Wie gesagt gehen die Boxen beim Test im Realtek HD Audio Manager einwandfrei.


----------



## Kain666sic (25. Juni 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Okay, sonst hätte sein können, dass automatisch in einen Stereomodus gewechselt wird.
> 
> Bist du während des Spiels schon mal zurück auf den Desktop gegangen und hast die Einstellungen im Lautstärkemixer überprüft?
> Ich hatte mal ein Spiel, dass zB die hinteren Lautsprecher ganz leise gedreht hat. Warum auch immer.
> Einfach bei deinem Ausgabegerät (also die CEMPE) beim Pegel die Balance checken.


 
Hab ich auch gemacht. Alles gut. Habe mal den Hacken bei Lautsprecher ausgleich angemacht, während das Spiel gelaufen ist. Dann is das Spiel gleich lauter geworden. Die hinteren Boxen gehen nun auch, sowie der Subwoofer. Ok schonmal sehr gut geholfen. Nun fehlt nur noch der Center^^
Ich dachte mir schon das ist alles eine Sache der Einstellung. Aber da blickt nun wirklich keiner mehr durch. Und weshalb sich das alles geändert hat frage ich mich auch. Vorher hat ja alle gefunzt-.-


----------



## svd (25. Juni 2012)

Hör mal, ob bei Videosequenzen was aus dem Center kommt.
Kann sein, dass das Spiel die klassische Tonverteilung benützt und nur die Stimmen über den Center ausgibt.

Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr erinnern, ob ich aus dem Center auch Spielesound hatte.


----------



## Kain666sic (25. Juni 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Hör mal, ob bei Videosequenzen was aus dem Center kommt.
> Kann sein, dass das Spiel die klassische Tonverteilung benützt und nur die Stimmen über den Center ausgibt.
> 
> Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr erinnern, ob ich aus dem Center auch Spielesound hatte.



Jetzt kommt der Hammer. Habe das Spiel im Hauptmenü laufen. Im Realtek Manager kann man doch Umgebungen einstellen, wie z.B. Unter Wasser, Allee, steinwandiges Zimmer usw. Bei Generell oder unter Wasser funktioniert der Center?!!? Jedoch will ich COD nicht unter Wasser spielen xD


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2012)

In den Treibern auf jeden Fall allen "Kram" abstellen    dann poste mal, was genau Du bei den Soundoptionen von MW3 eingestellt hast. evlt. steht das auch auf einem Kopfhörermodus oder so was, oder es ist nicht der onboardsound im Menü festgelegt?


----------



## svd (25. Juni 2012)

So, habe auch keinen Sound aus dem Center Speaker, ebenfalls CEMPE, ebenfalls analog angeschlossen (an X-Fi).

Wenn das auch jemand mit digitalem Sound System bestätigen kann, muss es ja an der Abmischung des Spiels selber liegen.
Momentan klingt's nach 4.1. Naja, am besten so laut als möglich aufdrehen, dann fällt es nicht so auf.


----------



## Kain666sic (25. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> In den Treibern auf jeden Fall allen "Kram" abstellen  dann poste mal, was genau Du bei den Soundoptionen von MW3 eingestellt hast. evlt. steht das auch auf einem Kopfhörermodus oder so was, oder es ist nicht der onboardsound im Menü festgelegt?



Also bei MW3 gibts ja nur in den Audio-Optionen auszuwählen welche Lautsprecher man einsetzt. Mehr finde ich da nicht? Oder gibts da noch andere Optionen?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2012)

Also, versuch mal bei Audio "5.1 Lautsprecher", und wenn Du das schon probiert hast bzw es nicht geht, dann check mal "Windowsstandard"

Wenn das auch nichts bringt: vlt. mal das SPiel prüfen lassen => in der Steambibliothek nen Rechtsklick auf MW (je nach dem passend halt auf den Single- oder Multiplayer), Eigenschaften, Lokale Dateien, Spieledateien auf Fehler prüfen.


----------



## Kain666sic (26. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, versuch mal bei Audio "5.1 Lautsprecher", und wenn Du das schon probiert hast bzw es nicht geht, dann check mal "Windowsstandard"
> 
> Wenn das auch nichts bringt: vlt. mal das SPiel prüfen lassen => in der Steambibliothek nen Rechtsklick auf MW (je nach dem passend halt auf den Single- oder Multiplayer), Eigenschaften, Lokale Dateien, Spieledateien auf Fehler prüfen.



Alles gemacht -> kein Center Speaker....versuchs mal mit dem Activision Support, evtl. können die mir ja helfen.

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Tipps!


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2012)

Aber früher ging es 100%ig ? Nicht dass Du nur rein zufällig keine Situationen mit Sounds von GENAU vorne im Spiel hast


----------



## Kain666sic (26. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber früher ging es 100%ig ? Nicht dass Du nur rein zufällig keine Situationen mit Sounds von GENAU vorne im Spiel hast



Du ich zweifel langsam wirklich an meinem Verstand!^^ Normalerweise müssten aber die Schüsse aus dem Center kommen, genau wie die Sprache. Hatte mit Activision nun Kontakt: MW2 ist definitiv in 4.1, bei MW3 war sich die Dame nicht so sicher und hat mein Anliegen weitergeleitet. Bloß frage ich mich dann weshalb man überhaupt 5.1 und 7.1 auswählen kann, wenn es sowieso nicht geht^^

Nun heißt es auf Antwort warten.


----------

